#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Automatic Generation Control power system analysis free lecture notes download

## anup keshari

Automatic Generation Control ( AGC ) is amongst the most essential principles in electric power system design and operation . The objective of the AGC in an associated power system is to maintain the frequency for each area in order to keep tie-line power close to the scheduled values by changing the MW outputs the AGC generators in order to accommodate ﬂuctuating load demands .





  Similar Threads: Analysis of ideal transformer  power system analysis free lecture notes download Sequence Networks power system analysis power system analysis free lecture notes download Real and Reactive power power system analysis free lecture notes pdf download Real and reactive power injected in a bus power system analysis free lecture notes download Voltage and Current Characteristics of an SMIB System power system analysis free lecture notes download

----------

